# Hanes 5180 Heat Press Label Removal?



## LeadKatLabel (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Peoples,

I just received a 1032 pcs of Hanes 5180 tees, which I love as work shirts btw, but a third of them have this stupid tagless heat press which ruins the flow of my designs since I have sewn on tags.

How do I get rid of this heat press so it is clean and clear?

I'm thinking screen printing over it or sewing on a label over it. But like I said, all of my shirts have a sewn on tag and would prefer to just remove the Hanes heat press and keep things clean.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

The tagless tags are basically welded into the fabric, unfortunately. I am unaware of any chemical or mechanical method that will remove this without destroying the fabric. You will probably need to sew or iron on something over it to camoflauge it.


----------

